# Removable wall treatment



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Would it be possible to turn that wall into a wall of drapes or curtains? Use some inexpensive or recycled rods and hang opaque panels or drapes in a color or pattern more pleasing to the tenant might work. Does the artwork cover the entire expanse of the wall? Perhaps you would only need to cover a portion of the wall.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

shapeshifter said:


> Would it be possible to turn that wall into a wall of drapes or curtains? Use some inexpensive or recycled rods and hang opaque panels or drapes in a color or pattern more pleasing to the tenant might work. Does the artwork cover the entire expanse of the wall? Perhaps you would only need to cover a portion of the wall.


Thanks, that sounds like a possible solution. The artwork covers the entire 8' x 14" wall.


----------

